# St Gotthard Pass



## Rapide561

As some of you know, we are regulars at travelling to Italy and do as much as we can toll free.

This time, we decided to go over the Pass rather than through the tunnel.

Pass photographs

Apologies the pics are not great - my mate had not used my camera before and he tried his best when we were on the move.

Russell


----------



## Sideways86

Gotthard Pass, we are staying in Interlaken with our motorbike in three weeks time

how would we pick up the pass, I know you have done the area often, can you help us please Russ.


----------



## Glandwr

Leave the motorway just before the tunnel. Well signposted.

Dick


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Should you feel like it, there is masses of space to wildcamp overnight at the summit.
Not a lot of fun when it's shrouded in cloud, but glorious when the sun shines.


----------



## Morphology

Like this, you mean?

If you are heading North from Italy, and there are signs warning of queues at the tunnel, make sure you come off before the Ambri Airport. Here: 46.497863, 8.731518 and onto the old road.

I ignored the queue warnings and queued from the Airport all the way until the next junction at Airolo where I could get off and go up over the pass.

It took over 2 hours!! When the tunnel is busy, they use traffic lights to control how many vehicles can enter the tunnel, and they only let a dozen or so in at a time.

Morph


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Great space for 20 + vans. Was expecting a monk to collect €5 in the morning - but no.


----------

